# New Klein screwdrivers



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

I have had a similar problem with several smaller straight tip Kleins. I guess they just don;t make things like they used to.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I hear that, but at $9.00 for a 1/4" x 4" keystone tip they should do better than that.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

I definately agree. If anybody else shows up with a similar problem, I would think Klein is having a problem with quality. 

Not sure where to go with it but if enough folks tell of a similar problem, maybe somebody should send a copy of the thread to Klein and see how they respond.


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

I haven't broke one yet, but i twisted the tip of my flat head and now it has become my new beater.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Does this mean that Klein no longer makes the old style square shank and long cabinet tip screwdrivers, or are they still selling both the old and new type like they do with their lineman’s pliers?

Stanley sells an 8-peice set of Job Master cushion-grip screwdrivers for about $40.00 that are a dead ringer for Klein, so that may be another option. 
I bought a set of these for about 6 years ago and couldn’t see any difference from my Klein’s. I think they must both be made at the same factory. 
If you go to the Stanley [Jensen/Contact East] website, http://www.stanleysupplyservices.com they are item #185-667 or on page 240 of their 2007 catalog.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

KayJay said:


> Does this mean that Klein no longer makes the old style square shank and long cabinet tip screwdrivers, or are they still selling both the old and new type like they do with their lineman’s pliers?
> 
> Stanley sells an 8-peice set of Job Master cushion-grip screwdrivers for about $40.00 that are a dead ringer for Klein, so that may be another option.
> I bought a set of these for about 6 years ago and couldn’t see any difference from my Klein’s. I think they must both be made at the same factory.
> If you go to the Stanley [Jensen/Contact East] website, http://www.stanleysupplyservices.com they are item #185-667 or on page 240 of their 2007 catalog.


 
They look the same as the old drivers but the handles have the Klein logo in raised letters instead of just printed on the grip (which is softer than the original). The one I broke had the square shank.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

The new klein grips don't hold up well either. All my old grips still look better then the newer ones that are few years newer


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Yup I posted about this same issue a few months ago! Don't like the new Klein screwdrivers at all. Been using the Ideal screwdrivers recently and man they stand up well! Maybe we should all send an E-mail to Klein about this...I sent an email in March and I still have not gotten a reply from them! Noticed their pliers are starting to show signs of poor workmanship too...it's sad I used to love Klein tools


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> Yup I posted about this same issue a few months ago! Don't like the new Klein screwdrivers at all. Been using the Ideal screwdrivers recently and man they stand up well! Maybe we should all send an E-mail to Klein about this...I sent an email in March and I still have not gotten a reply from them! Noticed their pliers are starting to show signs of poor workmanship too...it's sad I used to love Klein tools


That's not a bad idea. Maybe with several tradespeople complaining they would rethink their "new and improved" tool designs.


----------



## JBIRD (Mar 26, 2008)

I think Kleins tools are getting built cheap! Not holding up to there NAME and PRICE!


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I sent an email to Klein with a link to this thread...we'll see what they say!


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I started having problems with Klein tools about a year ago. Screwdriver tips breaking/twisting, cutting edge chipping on 2000 series dikes and so on. I switched to Ideal and have not had these problems so far. My local supply house dropped Klein and went with Ideal at the end of 2007 because they couldn't get the rep to take care of warranty issues.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I have a couple of the new Klein screwdrivers with the soft embossed rubber handles, they aren't what the old ones were. I was trying to take out a stuck #12 machine screw with two hands on the driver and the tip snapped off at the point where the shaft starts to get wide. I have never had that happen with any brand before, needless to say I was surprised and pissed, it isn't a month old. Talk about some bad tempering.



Sounds like that bad tempering put you in a bad temper.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Anybody have an email link to send to Klein? I've had a few Klein screwdrivers break on me. The only Klein screwdrivers I buy now are the 2 twirlies. I use the Ideal 7-in-1 for almost everything else: http://www.idealindustries.com/prod...ers&l2=7-in-1_screwdriver_nutdriver&l3=35-908
To tell you the truth I look at Ideal before I look at Klein for most all of my tools. They seem to hold up better and cost less. My 9'' Klein linesman pliers don't want to loosen up (I use them more than my hammer) and I have a buddy who is a die hard Channel Lock guy for the pliers. He's had the same pair for over 8 years now. When I go to replace I'll pick up a pair of the Channel Locks. They're made in the USA and seem to be of good quality.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Anybody have an email link to send to Klein? I've had a few Klein screwdrivers break on me. The only Klein screwdrivers I buy now are the 2 twirlies. I use the Ideal 7-in-1 for almost everything else: http://www.idealindustries.com/prod...ers&l2=7-in-1_screwdriver_nutdriver&l3=35-908
> To tell you the truth I look at Ideal before I look at Klein for most all of my tools. They seem to hold up better and cost less. My 9'' Klein linesman pliers don't want to loosen up (I use them more than my hammer) and I have a buddy who is a die hard Channel Lock guy for the pliers. He's had the same pair for over 8 years now. When I go to replace I'll pick up a pair of the Channel Locks. They're made in the USA and seem to be of good quality.


I agree whole heartedly about the Ideal tools. I greatly prefer them to Klien.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

amptech said:


> I started having problems with Klein tools about a year ago. Screwdriver tips breaking/twisting, cutting edge chipping on 2000 series dikes and so on. I switched to Ideal and have not had these problems so far. My local supply house dropped Klein and went with Ideal at the end of 2007 because they couldn't get the rep to take care of warranty issues.


 
I did have the same issue with the 2000 series dikes but they swapped them right out over the counter and the replacements are going strong, so I didn't think it was an overall quality problem.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Mountain Electrician said:


> Sounds like that bad tempering put you in a bad temper.


 
Too true, but I do have a matching set now.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Anybody have an email link to send to Klein? I've had a few Klein screwdrivers break on me. The only Klein screwdrivers I buy now are the 2 twirlies. I use the Ideal 7-in-1 for almost everything else: http://www.idealindustries.com/prod...ers&l2=7-in-1_screwdriver_nutdriver&l3=35-908
> To tell you the truth I look at Ideal before I look at Klein for most all of my tools. They seem to hold up better and cost less. My 9'' Klein linesman pliers don't want to loosen up (I use them more than my hammer) and I have a buddy who is a die hard Channel Lock guy for the pliers. He's had the same pair for over 8 years now. When I go to replace I'll pick up a pair of the Channel Locks. They're made in the USA and seem to be of good quality.


 
I have had great luck with the new Klein 11 in 1, maybe they don't like it themselves.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Random, I broke the tips of all the flat blade tips in 2 different 11 in 1's. That's why I went to the Ideal 7 in 1.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Random, I broke the tips of all the flat blade tips in 2 different 11 in 1's. That's why I went to the Ideal 7 in 1.


Hmmm, I haven't had that problem yet.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> I sent an email to Klein with a link to this thread...we'll see what they say!


I applaud your intent to reform Klein, but do you believe that any manufacturer gives a hoot what we consumers think of their products?

None of our 'old line' manufacturers now-a-dayz gives a hoot about their consumers. Most of those 'old line' manufacturer's founders with integrity and pride are gone, and now product continuation and development is decided in the boardroom, then 'hechoed offshore'.

I know, we electricians and ECs are suppliers too, and like to make a profit. But some vendors really know how to get every last drop of blood out of that turnip.

Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> I applaud your intent to reform Klein, but do you believe that any manufacturer gives a hoot what we consumers think of their products?
> 
> None of our 'old line' manufacturers now-a-dayz gives a hoot about their consumers. Most of those 'old line' manufacturer's founders with integrity and pride are gone, and now product continuation and development is decided in the boardroom, then 'hechoed offshore'.
> 
> ...


 
You never know what will happen unless you try.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Random, I broke the tips of all the flat blade tips in 2 different 11 in 1's. That's why I went to the Ideal 7 in 1.


I never use my 10-in-1 for places where I have to crank something down - I use a regular straight shaft.
For that matter, I can only recall ever breaking 1 screwdriver, and I was misusing it. (prying)


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I've had some good luck so far when sending emails to manufacturers about other products...mainly a bunch of AC90 we bought when I worked for my last employer. It was so oily that when I installed it in a drop ceiling I came in the next day to find oil spots in some of the NEW ceiling tiles. I guess they used too much oil when winding the armour on the cable and it all started to drip out of the cable! They replaced the un-used spools of cable with new stuff pretty promptly...still didn't save the GC from having to replace a bunch of ceiling tiles though...You never know till you try!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

*Talk about surprised*

I emailed Klein on Tuesday and explained the situation. Today I was driving home and I get a call from the Klein rep in my area. He asked where I tried to return it too and said it is their policy to have the supply house do an over the counter exchange and they get it replaced by the rep when he visits. He also said that it is their policy to stand behind all their tools and he was sending me out a new screwdriver right away and that he was told the quality control department was looking into the issue.
Well, my faith is restored in Klein, I still can't believe they called back so fast. I would say email them, I sent mine to three departments, customer service, sales, and marketing. I did say I was told by other guys on this forum that they had similar problems with the new screwdrivers. Hope you guys do the same and they follow up.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I emailed Klein on Tuesday and explained the situation. Today I was driving home and I get a call from the Klein rep in my area. He asked where I tried to return it too and said it is their policy to have the supply house do an over the counter exchange and they get it replaced by the rep when he visits. He also said that it is their policy to stand behind all their tools and he was sending me out a new screwdriver right away and that he was told the quality control department was looking into the issue.
> Well, my faith is restored in Klein, I still can't believe they called back so fast. I would say email them, I sent mine to three departments, customer service, sales, and marketing. I did say I was told by other guys on this forum that they had similar problems with the new screwdrivers. Hope you guys do the same and they follow up.


Very good to hear about your positive experience.

Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice! That is sweet they made the effort to step up and make the call. I hope they follow through! I would definitely be willing to spend a lot of money with a company that listens to their consumers and takes according action.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Good to hear! I got a prompt reply to my e-mail but it seemed like a standard automated reply..."thank you for your patronage of Klein tools we will submit your e-mail to the quality management team etc etc."

I sent them an email awhile back and I did actually end up speaking to a rep for Canada...apparently they have never gotten a complaint about any of their tools in the past. And I do not understand why they haven't...Nothing angers me more when my ***** can't cut through a CAT6 cable without two tries especially when they are fresh out of the package and set me back 40 bucks! The fact that I am investing my time into this issue may seem pointless to some of you, but I was brought up in this trade and by my parents to always do the best that you can do, be proud of your profession and take pride in your work. I have sent numerous e-mails to many manufacturers regarding bad products and some have come through and some haven't. The fact is, we as electricians have the power to tell our suppliers that the product they are supplying is either good or bad. I care about this trade and I hate seeing the tools we make our money with becoming as cheap as the hardware being supplied to the trade...getting tired of cheap sh!t!!!! We need to speak up!!!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree cdn, I think we do need to speak up. The rep I talked to seemed to be surprised when I said other guys told me they had the same breakage problem. He also seemed annoyed to hear that the guys at the supply house didn't handle it at their level.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I agree cdn, I think we do need to speak up. The rep I talked to seemed to be surprised when I said other guys told me they had the same breakage problem. He also seemed annoyed to hear that the guys at the supply house didn't handle it at their level.


I'm glad you have been taken care of. 
As I posted, I have never had a problem with broken screwdrivers, but you all (or is that ya'll?) had me concerned.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I'm glad you have been taken care of.
> As I posted, I have never had a problem with broken screwdrivers, but you all (or is that ya'll?) had me concerned.


I have heard a lot of negativity toward Klein, mostly on here and contractortalk. I was getting concerned also, thought they sold out.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

I still maintain that Klien's quality is nowhere near the level it once was. IMO, Ideal is making superior hand tools.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Mountain Electrician said:


> I still maintain that Klien's quality is nowhere near the level it once was. IMO, Ideal is making superior hand tools.


I won't say the same yet, I have always had good luck with their tools. I still have the first pair of lineman's from my first day on the job.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I won't say the same yet, I have always had good luck with their tools. I still have the first pair of lineman's from my first day on the job.


I can't say that, but I think I'm on my second - in 18 years- and still going strong.... :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I can't say that, but I think I'm on my second - in 18 years- and still going strong.... :thumbsup:


He also has his first nickel. Only joking, hes a good guy to work with. He does have the ultimate tool collection. Makes me jealous.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I won't say the same yet, I have always had good luck with their tools. I still have the first pair of lineman's from my first day on the job.


Exactly. Then they were quality tools. I'm not saying they are complete junk now, but I think for the most part Ideal makes a better product.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Mountain Electrician said:


> Exactly. Then they were quality tools. I'm not saying they are complete junk now, but I think for the most part Ideal makes a better product.


 
Having had to replace many tools from being ripped off several times in recent history, most of what I have bought new are screwdrivers, nut drivers, strippers, etc, etc, the basic pouch stuff. All the other things I have are the older tools. The ones they would have had to dig for in the truck to steal.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I emailed Klein before about the quality of there tools lately but got a canned response back. I just stick with Ideal now. Much better quality and no bs when i need it warranteed.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> I emailed Klein before about the quality of there tools lately but got a canned response back. I just stick with Ideal now. Much better quality and no bs when i need it warranteed.


Maybe "randomkiller" got their attention.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Dear Mr. Cohen,

Thank you for your patronage of Klein Tools.

We appreciate you taking the time to provide us with your feedback. I will be forwarding your comments to our Product Management Team for further review. If you would be willing to provide me with the name and address of the Supply House you buy Klein from, I will forward your comments to the District Sales Manager in your area.

Please be assured that we take the utmost level of pride in our products and work diligently to achieve the highest level of quality in the marketplace. If you are willing to send the damaged product(s) back to us, our Quality Assurance Group would like to inspect them. In return, we will send you brand new replacements at no charge under our warranty program.

To return your tools, please contact our Customer Service Department at 1-800-553-4676 between 7:30 AM and 6:00 PM (Central time) Monday through
Friday. Simply ask for a Warranty Return Authorization (WRA) and one of our Customer Service Associates will gladly assist.

Thank you again for being a loyal Klein Tools customer. I hope we have the chance to provide you with top quality products for many years to come.

Best Regards,
Bill

IF ADDITIONAL CORRESPONDENCE IS REQUIRED,
PLEASE "RESPOND WITH HISTORY" TO THE
CUSTOMER SERVICE EMAIL ACCOUNT.

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%
Klein Tools, Inc.
Customer Service
Phone: 1-800-553-4676
E-mail: [email protected]
internet: www.kleintools.com
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

[email protected]
04/13/2008 08:13 cc
PM
Subject
Contact Request Submitted
Contact User Information:

Name: Michael A. Cohen
E-mail: [email protected]
Address: PO Box xx
City: Ocean
State/Province: NJ
Country: USA
Postal Code: 07755
Phone: 732-670-xxxx
Comments:
To Whom It May Concern,

Their is a lot of talk going around the electrical trade about how thequality of your tools is going down pretty fast. I read some posts on Electricaltalk.com about this recently and took it with a grain of salt. Then this week while using a new screwdriver a few days old, the shaft
snapped off just up from the tip. This I see from the site is a common complaint. The supply house I bought it from says they don't do exchanges over the counter because their Klein rep doesn't make good on small items
like that. Any help will be appreciated.

Sincerely,
Michael A. Cohen


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Could be. I met the new rep for our area and he swears things will change. Should be quite the uphill battle for him as the one supply house has stopped carrying klein and the other has ideal filling up the shelf space fairly quickly. Anybody oil there tools ever? I oiled up my dikes... Wow. But anyway got some lube on my dikes... Yeah but anyway seriously it made a world of difference, now I just have to replace my pouch. Had one for a long time and the rivets started popping out so I gave it to my daughter but my other one just doesn't feel right. THAT will get me to buy a klein product. It's the only one that's ever felt right for me was their pouch, hopefully the leather quality hasn't started to suck too


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I switched over to the nylon pouches a while ago. They don't hold the water when they get rained on and it seems when it's rainy I'm out on a roof someplace. I oil my pliers and pouch tools pretty often, usually the day after they get rained on and yeah it makes one hell of a difference. I also clean out the jaws on my channellocks with a file now and then. I was taught to maintain all my tools in the Corps. Hell if I had *****, I would definetly oil them often and always both at the same time.


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> CONFIDENTIAL
> This e-mail and any files transmitted with it are confidential and are intended for the exclusive use of the intended recipient. It is not intended for the use of, transmission to, or receipt by any unauthorized persons. If you are not the intended recipient, you are hereby notified that any review, copying, distribution, disclosure, or taking of any action in reliance on the contents of this e-mail message is strictly prohibited and may result in legal action against you. If you have received this
> e-mail message in error, please (i) do not read it, (ii) please forward to:
> [email protected] and (iii) erase or destroy the message.


Whoops!

There goes your replacements!



My favorite part is, "If you have received this e-mail message in error, please (i) do not read it"

:whistling2:


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

I have been upgrading alot of subpanels as part of the maintenance in a fairly large building in New York City and using klein handheld cable cutters to cut the feeders and the edges were worn out within the first few days. my partner has the same type of cable cutters from greenlee and his are holding up alot better than mine. Im also hearing reports that some products from klein are being made oversees?????????? what a shame.

as a side note I was using klein channel locks (pump pliers) on a gal job and the teeth were wearing out real fast. now i only use Channelock brand and they hold up much better.


----------



## Curt (Sep 16, 2007)

I live a couple of miles from the Kleins plant here in Chicago.. When we have bad tools they want us to get a WPA number and send back.. Below is what I got from them a couple days ago..

Thank you for your patronage of Klein Tools. 

Please find our warranty return policy and procedure below. If you feel that our product is not performing it's intended application properly, I would recommend returning it to an authorized distributor or directly to us. 

*WARRANTY* 

Klein products manufactured and sold for commercial or industrial uses are warranted to be free from defects in materials and workmanship for the normal life of the product, with the exception of Model 63060 Ratcheting Cable Cutter which is warranted for 1 year from the date of purchase. THERE ARE NO IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY OR FITNESS. At its option, Klein will repair or replace, or refund the purchase price of any product which fails to conform with this warranty under normal use and service. In no event shall Klein be liable for incidental or consequential damage. 

Klein’s warranty covers tools for the “normal life” of the tool, not that of the tool’s owner. 

The warranty does not cover wear and tear. Wear and tear on the tool is only natural. This normal wear doesn't make the tool "defective". Additionally, extreme wear and tear, improper care, misuse and abuse are all factors which will shorten a product's "normal life". 

If you feel your broken tool is a warranty issue, you can bring it to a distributor for warranty inspection. You can find a distributor by going to our home page and selecting "Where to Buy." If you are unable to warranty the tool with the distributor, you can send it in direct to us. 

If you’d like to send your tool direct to Klein Tools for warranty inspection please call *Customer Service @ 1-800-553-4676* and request a *WRA* (Warranty Return Authorization) to return your broken tool(s). The WRA paperwork can be faxed to you or the information can be given to you over the phone. Customer Service is available from 7:30 am to 6:00 pm CST (Central Standard Time). 

You should insure the item(s) and send it via a method it can be tracked such as UPS or Fed Ex as we can not be responsible for lost packages. After calling customer service for your WRA # prepare your package and along with the tool send your name, address, and phone # along with a description of the problem. 

If you should need further assistance, please contact customer service at the toll free number listed below. 

Best Regards, 
Bill 

IF ADDITIONAL CORRESPONDENCE IS REQUIRED,
PLEASE "RESPOND WITH HISTORY" TO THE
CUSTOMER SERVICE EMAIL ACCOUNT.

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%
Klein Tools, Inc.
Customer Service
Phone: 1-800-553-4676
E-mail: [email protected]
internet: www.kleintools.com


If the tool costs less than 10.00 why bother?? Our parts houses won't take any Klien tools back.. And I live here where they make them!!! I like the 2000 series of tools as they are really hard to ruin cutting edges.. But there screwdrivers stink.. Blades wear out way to fast and the handles are too small.. Have been using the Craftsman brand with the fat handles and love them.. Plus when I finally do wear them out no problem to exchange.. Another plus is the handles are different for the straight and slotted.. How many times have you reached into your pouch with the Kliens and pulled out the wrong screwdriver??


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I came home today to a replacement screwdriver in the mailbox. So far so good.


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

Trying the newest ones, I find they are horrible. I switched to ideal, they have the exact same handle as Klein, just the shaft is different/better.


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

Erm, Chinese steel? :whistling2:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I worked with a guy this morning that had a nice set of Husky screwdrivers, rubber handles but tapered, they feel pretty good in the hand, not sure of how well they hold up, only time will tell. He said he paid @$20 for a large set.


----------

